# New 8x8 Outside Enclosure



## tegumomma (Jun 24, 2014)

It took us a day to move out her enclosure that was in our room (I believe it was 6x4ft) and took us another day to build the outside enclosure. She was starting to outgrow the inside one, and we figured since we live in socal it would be perfect for her in the Summer. 

Moving out wasn't easy. There were layers and layers of packed dirt. 







But as soon as we moved out, we started outside.









Then we added some cover:





She seemed pleased:





And voila!






It was about $120 investment, and took two days to build. Totally worth it.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2014)

Whoa hey I'm in Redlands too!!! We should meet up sometime!

Sweet enclosure by the way! Your 'gu will love it!


----------



## tegumomma (Jun 26, 2014)

WHAT??? That's awesome! I'm more in the Yucaipa area but I'm always in Redlands.  

She's actually being really skittish, but I'm guessing it's due to the change. We should TOTALLY meet up! Where in Redlands are you? More so downtown?


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah it takes them a bit of time to settle in and get used to the new surroundings! Give her a few weeks and she'll be good to go! 

Yeah I'm near Olive Avenue Market in Redlands.
I'm trying to get an IE Reptile Club group together. Join us on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/IEReptileClub


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2014)

So could we possibly see some additional photos of your enclosure? I'm going to start a similar project soon and I really like what you've done!


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope you dont mind but I may copy you soon lol. Btw what are you using to prevent her from digging underneath the edge and escaping?


----------

